# how to lower PH?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

PH out of the faucet is 7.6-7.8. Should i just leave like that because , a steady PH is better than a fluctuating PH or should I lower it? What is the best way to lower PH?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I would leave it. Hell, I would be happy to have a ph like that in my tank instead of 8+.

You can lower it some with peat, but you will lose some stability. CO2 will lower it too, but without a ton of equipment you will lose even more stability than you would with peat. An R/O water and tap water mix can drop it too.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Ahh forget it,i'll leave it like that.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

i ran peat pellets on one of my tanks when my water was about the same as urs maybe a bit higher and it dropped it a lil bit to like 7.2-7.4....After awhile i jus gave up and my p's were fine...Now that I've moved away the water is in the 7.2 range so no problems here.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

See any difference in your Ps in different PH?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Like everybody's saying, a steady pH is best.

I used to get really obsessed with trying to hit an "Ideal pH..." tried everything I could think of.
Finally I gave up on it and my Ps are better off as a result.

I do still keep quite a bit of peat in my filters though... as it does more than just affect the pH... it helps create more of a natural water condition on many levels.
(Plus I like just a touch of "tea color" in the water...


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Like everybody's saying, a steady pH is best.
> 
> I used to get really obsessed with trying to hit an "Ideal pH..." tried everything I could think of.
> Finally I gave up on it and my Ps are better off as a result.
> ...


I agree. A steady PH is better than trying to get the "ideal" PH. I've tried in the past with other Ps to no avail.


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

steady is best , the P will be best off instead of way up then way down ,than back up again.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

P Man,keep posting in my threads....I love staring at your avatars!!!


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

1rhom said:


> P Man,keep posting in my threads....I love staring at your avatars!!!


Enjoy!









Shay Laren is her name


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Plowboy said:


> P Man,keep posting in my threads....I love staring at your avatars!!!


Enjoy!









Shay Laren is her name
[/quote]
Enjoy I shall!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Things to do to lower pH in tank:

Filtering water over peat
Add bogwood to the tank
Inject carbon dioxide CO2
Use a commercial acid buffer
Water changes with softened water or RO (Reverse Osmosis) water


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I added peat in my filter but i had to remove the carbon and floss filter. How often do i have to change the peat?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

I change my peat out every 3-5 months, I use Laguna peat granules for ponds, it works pefectly fine in the aquarium and I like it because it helps to promote prevention of fungal infections too.


----------

